# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Bearded Dragon Diets: a Review of Zoo Med bearded Dragon Food

## findiviglio

_Hi All,_
  Commercially-prepared diets for reptiles have become quite popular lately, but we do not have long-term research concerning the value of most.  However, when used with care, some can simplify the feeding of certain species while contributing to their health.  Reptomin, for example, is used in many major zoos, and I relied upon it heavily during my years working at the Bronx Zoos Reptile House.  Success with commercial diets is a matter of choosing one produced by a well-respected company, and pairing it with natural food items in the proper proportions.  Today Ill review one such product now marketed by a leader in pet reptile nutrition, Zoo Meds Bearded Dragon Food (Adult and Juvenile).  Read the rest of this article here Feeding Bearded Dragons - A Review of Zoo Med Bearded Dragon Food 
   Please also check out my posts on Twitter http://bitly.com/JP27Nj and Facebook http://on.fb.me/KckP1m

  My Bio, with photos of animals Ive been lucky enough to work with: That Pet Place welcomes Zoologist/Herpetologist Frank Indiviglio to That Reptile Blog | That Reptile Blog

  Best Regards, Frank Indiviglio

----------


## arielgasca420

any advice on how to switch your bearded dragon from insects to pellets? my 2 year old girl is very stubborn and refuses to eat anything other than roaches.

----------


## Jeff

Tough love -  it can be painful for you, but they will not starve themselves. I was good friends with one of the first large scale beardie breeders in the US (Ronnie Buck) who claimed that he used the tough love/cold turkey method to get all of his juvies eating salad. They will eat it once hungry enough, and then often continue to do so as long as you are consistent with your feeding regiment.

You can also try soaking pellets in fruit juices - avoid things with added sugar and other junk, go for pure fruit juice. I had success using POM wonderful pomegranate juice for soaking pellets. Sometimes sort of 'flicking' the pellet across the viv can get their attention as a moving, visual stimulus as well in addition to mixing pellets with salad items.

I've been pleased with Rep-Cal products (bearded dragon pellets included) as well. And remember, variety is always key to any diet; especially for beardies whose omnivorous behavior allow for a wide-range of feeding opportunities. 
Nutrition Content

----------


## findiviglio

> any advice on how to switch your bearded dragon from insects to pellets? my 2 year old girl is very stubborn and refuses to eat anything other than roaches.


Hi,

Begin by cutting back on food so that the animal remains hungry...an adult in good health can go without food for 1-2 weeks without ill effect, but no need to withhold food completely at first.  Try moistening the pellets, and add a roach or other favorite food into the bowl with the pellets; Pinch off a few legs so that the roach cannot move about too much; 

Roaches alone, even if supplemented, are not an adequate diet; the animal will wind up with health problems in time.  Whether or not the lizard accepts pellets, be sure to add the other foods mentioned in the article you've read and in this article as well.  Introduce new food in small quantities, mix with favorites and do not worry about keeping the lizard hungry...they can slow the metabolism in times of food scarcity, so this may take time, but it is important to vary the diet.  Pl let me know if you need more info, best,  Frank

----------


## findiviglio

> Tough love -  it can be painful for you, but they will not starve themselves. I was good friends with one of the first large scale beardie breeders in the US (Ronnie Buck) who claimed that he used the tough love/cold turkey method to get all of his juvies eating salad. They will eat it once hungry enough, and then often continue to do so as long as you are consistent with your feeding regiment.
> 
> You can also try soaking pellets in fruit juices - avoid things with added sugar and other junk, go for pure fruit juice. I had success using POM wonderful pomegranate juice for soaking pellets. Sometimes sort of 'flicking' the pellet across the viv can get their attention as a moving, visual stimulus as well in addition to mixing pellets with salad items.
> 
> I've been pleased with Rep-Cal products (bearded dragon pellets included) as well. And remember, variety is always key to any diet; especially for beardies whose omnivorous behavior allow for a wide-range of feeding opportunities. 
> Nutrition Content


I didn't see your comment before responding to above...excellent advice.  Thanks, best,  Frank

----------

JeffreH

----------


## Ashley

I've been thinking about trying some of the bearded dragon diets I've seen at pet shops.  But I knew a lot of bearded refuse to eat it so I didn't want to waste the money.  I was then thinking, "Well if they don't eat it maybe I could give it to the crickets?".  But that was with my first two beardies.  Which sadly were not in good health when I got them and died shortly after.

I have two new bearded dragons now.  I've had them for 3 months.  Both were a month old when I got them and have had no problem eating veggies since day one.  So, I think I'd have a much better chance at getting them to eat a pellet.  It would save money on crickets.  That way I can just focus on breeding roaches for them.

----------


## findiviglio

> I've been thinking about trying some of the bearded dragon diets I've seen at pet shops.  But I knew a lot of bearded refuse to eat it so I didn't want to waste the money.  I was then thinking, "Well if they don't eat it maybe I could give it to the crickets?".  But that was with my first two beardies.  Which sadly were not in good health when I got them and died shortly after.
> 
> I have two new bearded dragons now.  I've had them for 3 months.  Both were a month old when I got them and have had no problem eating veggies since day one.  So, I think I'd have a much better chance at getting them to eat a pellet.  It would save money on crickets.  That way I can just focus on breeding roaches for them.



Hi Ashley,

Good idea..both crickets and roaches will eat the pellets if you crush/grind them.  Excellent that your lizards are taking vegetables...please let me know how all goes if you decide to try the pellets,  Best, Frank

----------

